# ???



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2007)

Is here a review or limit to the length of the post.  I tried to post a short story and it never showed up


----------



## Corry (May 22, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Is here a review or limit to the length of the post.  I tried to post a short story and it never showed up



There is a limit, but when you go to post, it will tell you that you went over the limit.  Not sure why it didn't show up for you, if you didn't get that message.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 22, 2007)

I might have I thought I was through since it showed a complete post in the window.. I pushed the button and nothing happened. Oh well how about installments. Can I do that... serialized


----------

